# Aptasia got you Down?



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't be as bad as this?









There may be some hope


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is nice.  :You do not need to buy corals now.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

actually looks pretty cool


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

sig said:


> It is nice.  :You do not need to buy corals now.


lol......not until the copperband and filefish finish them off......anyone want some liverock


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL  "look Dear, see all those pretty corals!"


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should go to the science center. Last I remember, their "reef" tank was more like an aiptasia tank


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Perfect berghia nudibranch breeding tank!!! 

you should see the reef tank at Toronto Zoo. it's a disgrace. I saw a zoo keeper try to use kalk on some on the front, but if you peek into the back its COVERED with aiptasia...they can use a copperband too!


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Natural predation seems to be helping with a filefish and copperband. After a slow start I didn't think that they helped until I took a look at a picture taken before they were added......still a ways to go but looks promising.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

bioload said:


> Natural predation seems to be helping with a filefish and copperband. After a slow start I didn't think that they helped until I took a look at a picture taken before they were added......still a ways to go but looks promising.


So this is YOUR tank?!?! 

LOL what did you do, buy corals at Big Als and then leave for 6 months? 

Glad you're getting it under control


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

boiling water in a syringe.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

BettaBeats said:


> boiling water in a syringe.


And if that doesn't work just soak all the LR in Lemon Juice overnight...that should get em!!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zenafish said:


> Perfect berghia nudibranch breeding tank!!!
> 
> you should see the reef tank at Toronto Zoo. it's a disgrace. I saw a zoo keeper try to use kalk on some on the front, but if you peek into the back its COVERED with aiptasia...they can use a copperband too!


It's so sad, I cannot seem to grow them at all ... i.e. grow the aiptasia


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

vaporize said:


> It's so sad, I cannot seem to grow them at all ... i.e. grow the aiptasia


Im sure we can all chip in a give you some too grow


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

50seven said:


> So this is YOUR tank?!?!
> 
> LOL what did you do, buy corals at Big Als and then leave for 6 months?
> 
> Glad you're getting it under control


lol.....started off with a couple behind one of the rocks last year.......then I went and pissed them off 

Anyone have any Berghia Nudibrunch?....I had a few in my 65 but haven't seen any for some time.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I have tried everything ..boiling water, lemon juice etc. Aiptasia X by Red Sea. worth every penny!!


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

try an army of peppermint shrimps.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

This video clip makes peppermint shrimp look like fun to watch 






tsam said:


> try an army of peppermint shrimps.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

bioload said:


> Anyone have any Berghia Nudibrunch?....I had a few in my 65 but haven't seen any for some time.


http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=625


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap! Are these things really that expensive? What is someone supposed to do once all of the aiptasia are gone? Do they starve and die?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

disman_ca said:


> Holy crap! Are these things really that expensive? What is someone supposed to do once all of the aiptasia are gone? Do they starve and die?


that's why if you have only a dozen or so, you might as well use the "hot water + syringe" method  A lot cheaper than any commercial products out there.

Berghia are typically use in more heavily populated tanks, especially with established corals and sps, so it is alot harder to get to.


----------



## daicaothu (Nov 28, 2011)

tsam said:


> try an army of peppermint shrimps.


+1 for this. With 2 peppermint shrimps there is no aptaisa in my tank.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

vaporize said:


> http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=625


I put these in my tank and it started working for the first month and then the population bloomed again. I can only assume something got the NBs, as there was still plenty of food for them.

I personally would not waste your money on NBs.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy to say that the aptasia appears to be on a slow decline. The Filefish has started eating pellets so I'm not sure how much he is contributing to the battle. After some time I was able to observe the Copperband hovering over a rock and extract one of the smaller aptasia

I'll stay the course for now.....


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been aptasia free now for seven years or so, thanks to my dearly departed Cobberband.
I carefully QT all corals (and fish) before making it to the DT, to be sure that I don't have to go through the aptasia period again, or any other parasite (pest) for that matter 

Sunil, hope you have some after shots in a few weeks...


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a Current pic


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Seems like you've put quite a dent in it. Did you remove any manually or was it just from the fish?


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Naoko said:


> Seems like you've put quite a dent in it. Did you remove any manually or was it just from the fish?


That pic didn't upload well....here is another. Only the fish.....I've learned to be somewhat patient over the years (or lazy).










No vodka for a while and some GHA has resurfaced


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I think once you've been in the hobby for a few decades it's laziness, but we tell the noobs it's patience


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

shame I didn't see this thread earlier. I'd have traded you live rock/paid cash for the rock you have/ or some combo of the two. (actually I never checked to see where you live before hitting respond so maybe not)

Copperbandeds often die as well. You see the odd one that has been alive in a system for a couple of years but it is usually a larger established system. They are one of those fish that you hear people say things like "it has been eating well and very active and poof, dead." or "It was looking amazing last night and this morning its dead and there is not a mark on it". To bad, such a pretty fish.


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

if you want to eradicate it, chloroquine will kill aptasia within a few days.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

ecoleshill said:


> I put these in my tank and it started working for the first month and then the population bloomed again. I can only assume something got the NBs, as there was still plenty of food for them.
> 
> I personally would not waste your money on NBs.


I agree. I tried them as well. Same result. I'm back to weekly Aptasia X maintenance.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am injecting vinegar but not a 100percent solution. But if I soak the rock in vinegar, yes its gone for good. But then you cannot do that if the rock have corals on it.


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

use aiptasia x, i have an extra bottle, come and grab it $10

made everything so easy


----------

